# source for prefinished ply needed



## claymation (Aug 24, 2010)

what's the best ply for cabinet boxes? Looking for a prefinished ply so the interiors don't have to be clear-coated. Anyone have a good source for this? Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

claymation said:


> what's the best ply for cabinet boxes? Looking for a prefinished ply so the interiors don't have to be clear-coated. Anyone have a good source for this? Thanks.



Maple or Birch plywood makes for good cabinet cases. What you pick may depend on what the exterior will be. If you plan to veneer or laminate the exterior, you could use white melamine.

Some good lumberyards, and cabinet shop suppliers stock prefinished sheet stock.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know where you are located but if you are in the southeast check Wurth group as they have many locations across the SE. I have never purchased any but have seen it in their Charlotte NC store. They do have a web site; I believe it is "wurth.com". If this is not correct just do a search on Wurth Group.
Tom
Tom


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i agree*

Im with tom on this. We kinda need to know where your located to give better information. In my location, north east(delaware) i buy all my material from a company called fessenden hall, located out of new jersey. If i remember correctly i purchased 10 sheets of 3/4" prefinished maple for $55/sheet. That was last week. Lumber and sheet goods go up and down like the stock market in my area. I think Ive paid as high as $65 for the same material. Usually the average joe is going to pay more though. I purchase thousands of dollars a month from this company so I get better prices than most. If I were you Id contact a local cabinet shop and see if they can help you out. JMO

jraks


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

claymation said:


> what's the best ply for cabinet boxes? Looking for a prefinished ply so the interiors don't have to be clear-coated.* Anyone have a good source for this?* Thanks.


Yes, I do.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

claymation said:


> what's the best ply for cabinet boxes? Looking for a prefinished ply so the interiors don't have to be clear-coated. Anyone have a good source for this? Thanks.


Columbia Forest Products


----------



## woodjoiner (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Willy TThat answer to the question about a source for prefinished plywood seemed a little cold. (Yes, I do) I would hope that you simply forgot to finish that statement.

As for the original post about a source for prefinished plywood, I would agree with (cabinetman) in that you should be able to search locally for a (cabinet shop material supplier) in your area. Keep us posted let us know if you found a local source for your prefinished plywood, as always happy woodworking.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

*Find it in stock*

Just my 2 cents, try to find somebody that stocks it rather than can just order it in. We had to send back several sheets we ordered in because of scratches in the finish. Mr. plywood in Portland, OR has it in stock but I don't know where you are located.


----------



## claymation (Aug 24, 2010)

*Thanks and a "special" thanks*

Thanks for the advice, gang. Much appreciated. After reading some of your replies, I called my local lumber yard and they were able to order me what I needed at a more reasonable price (they are the only game in town when it comes to non-standard stuff...) I had been using their standard birch ply for years and got tired of pre-finishing. It's tough to get what you need/want when you're a small shop.

A special thanks to WillieT for the "thoughtful" reply. Good to see you were able to snap out of your autistic, ADHD coma to type a few letters! It even made a sentence. You must be proud.


----------

